# Jan 31st race at Medora Avenue Raceway Portage Indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Race at my house January 31st doors open at 10:30 we will run Skinny tire,Fat tire and dune buggy.There will be a 1 minute heat qualifier race for Skinny and Fat tire then 2 minute heat A&B mains with plaques for both.Dune buggy will be a straight up 2 min heat race.We can also run a Fray race if the guys want to.$7 For racing and lunch


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I should be there. How about a race to the death in Dune Buggies?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ajd350 said:


> I should be there. How about a race to the death in Dune Buggies?


Cool but that could take some time!


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

What is race to the death?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be attending this excellent affair, sounds like a swell time :thumbsup:

I am in for whatever a death race is, sounds interesting :dude:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Death race 2000


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

I have skulls and crossbones decals but no dune buggy. I will be there to see the dead ones. To the death!!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have some loaner bodies if you don't have any


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just bumpin


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Death Race*

What is and are we doing a Death Race 2016 lol


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It was just a joke. No one needs to die...probably.

Hope no one is disappointed


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I will be there see you guys sunday:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up :freak:


----------



## tom mulligan (Jan 27, 2013)

i'll be there


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

19 racers Thanks !


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Good day of close racing and good food. Thanks Ricker


----------

